# Create Your Own 'Chanel Jade' Nail Polish



## Risser (Nov 4, 2009)

We only need a *Anna Sui Nail Color N #100* as above with any nail polish in mint green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*MAC Peppermint Patti* (2 coats) + *Anna Sui Color N #100* (2 coats)

You can try others like Essie's Mint Candy Apple or Barry M's Spring Green for base. Anyway, create your own JADE and enjoy.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks for the idea hun!

and how pretty is that bottle?!?


----------



## perfecttenn (Nov 10, 2009)

Love the bottle!


----------



## ruthless (Nov 11, 2009)

Anna Sui cosmetics are simply gorgeous. I'm so lucky to have one in my local Sears!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

That bottle is pure love!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hauteness (Dec 17, 2009)

That bottle is too cute! Nice dupe too.


----------

